# Wine tour with friends..



## stefanross (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi everyone

I am seeking advice for a Limo hire company in Sydney. Some of my college mates are arriving next week. I want to arrange a party for them or you can say a wine tour. This is the first time I hiring a limo. As we are meeting after a long time so I wanna make sure that everything go perfect. Can anyone explain what are steps to consider before hiring a limo, I am gonna hire JC limousines for this party on a friend’s recommendation. I don’t wanna make any mistake before hiring them .

Also any other suggestion that can make our party memorable.


Please advice.


----------



## ashleylizaa (Nov 26, 2015)

Check their online reputation. they got good reviews. So you should go for JC Limousines.


----------

